# 1st Mid-West WMAA Winter Camp (Chicago Area)



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 3, 2004)

*March 5 - 7, 2004 Joliet, Illinois * 

*Instructors include:*
Datu Tim Hartman
Guro David Converse
Guro Tim Murray


Camp Fee     $209


For more information contact:
David Converse
E-mail info@conversemaa.com 
Phone: 815-436-1199


----------

